# EPC 2000amp controller?



## HotRodguy (Aug 22, 2019)

Has any had any experience with EPC (Electric Power conversion corporation) DC motor controllers? 
They make a 2000 amp EP-200 (2900 peak Air cooled)) plug and pay controller that looks pretty impressive on paper anyway. It's a little large at 14x14x6 but it is all IGBT so the size is expected. They offer a Drag version and a circle track version that is liquid cooled as well.
Your Thoughts?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I would suggest NOT buying one until some of the old hands with better memories than me have seen your post

A few years back there was a "company" selling total crap controllers - I think it was EPC - the search function on this site is not finding anything - but it's sometimes a bit screwy 

Reading their blurb the combination of a plastic case - completely waterproof and not needing any cooling is worrying the hell out of me


----------



## HotRodguy (Aug 22, 2019)

O.K , I will wait hopefully someone will chime in. They do offer a liquid cooled version for racing form what they told me. I was also told that they run cooler because they are 100% IGBT. I like the fact they are submersible so I can mount it outside the car if needed. thanks for the feedback!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> A few years back there was a "company" selling total crap controllers - I think it was EPC - the search function on this site is not finding anything - but it's sometimes a bit screwy


The forum's built-in search tool doesn't accept three-character search strings, but a Google search of the forum for "EPC controller" yields lots of discussions, starting from when they introduced their products.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Stay away from EPC. Member PZigouras has the worst reputation of any member. He is owner (?) or a major player in EPC. The designs, materials, construction and quality of the product suck... big time. PZig has been noted to sneak around using bogus accounts to promote his products. Of course he denies that and is likely to show here. It may be hard to find (maybe look at all posts by PZigouras), but there are well documented accounts of his crappy product and of failures and so forth. In the strongest tone.... Avoid EPC.

Sincerely,

major


----------



## HotRodguy (Aug 22, 2019)

major said:


> Stay away from EPC. Member PZigouras has the worst reputation of any member. He is owner (?) or a major player in EPC. The designs, materials, construction and quality of the product suck... big time. PZig has been noted to sneak around using bogus accounts to promote his products. Of course he denies that and is likely to show here. It may be hard to find (maybe look at all posts by PZigouras), but there are well documented accounts of his crappy product and of failures and so forth. In the strongest tone.... Avoid EPC.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> major





Thank you for the feedback. I figured someone here would have some input. I was really hoping DC controllers would come down in price since Zilla is extremely expensive, but it seems there are no alternatives at this point.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

HotRodguy said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I figured someone here would have some input. I was really hoping DC controllers would come down in price since Zilla is extremely expensive, but it seems there are no alternatives at this point.


Zilla! No comparison. Expensive? Consider safety. With this level of rated power, a failure in the controller often results in full-on unable to turn off. Your friction brakes and leg muscles aren't sufficient to stop the vehicle. By the time the fuse blows, you could be, or somebody else could be dead. I've seen NEDRA champions call the Zilla the best safety equipment they own. 

major

Disclaimer: I have no relationship, financial or otherwise, with Manzanita Micro, maker of Zilla motor controllers.


----------



## HotRodguy (Aug 22, 2019)

major said:


> Zilla! No comparison. Expensive? Consider safety. With this level of rated power, a failure in the controller often results in full-on unable to turn off. Your friction brakes and leg muscles aren't sufficient to stop the vehicle. By the time the fuse blows, you could be, or somebody else could be dead. I've seen NEDRA champions call the Zilla the best safety equipment they own.
> 
> major
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no relationship, financial or otherwise, with Manzanita Micro, maker of Zilla motor controllers.



Yes I agree, Zilla has made a good name for itself. The 5K+ price tag is still a little much to swallow for the average hot rod guy, but it looks there are no other choices so Zilla it will be.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm using the Paul & Sabrina IGBT controller
It's superb - and about $1000 for a 400v 1400 amp controller

Paul had a home disaster recently - somebody stole his moving van with EVERYTHING inside it 

But if he is back operational then his controllers are a good alternative to a Zilla


----------



## HotRodguy (Aug 22, 2019)

Duncan said:


> I'm using the Paul & Sabrina IGBT controller
> It's superb - and about $1000 for a 400v 1400 amp controller
> 
> Paul had a home disaster recently - somebody stole his moving van with EVERYTHING inside it
> ...



Thanks for the response. Any chance you have a contact number or e-mail for him? I wonder if he can build me a 2K controller?


----------



## dkubus (Oct 10, 2019)

Duncan said:


> I'm using the Paul & Sabrina IGBT controller
> It's superb - and about $1000 for a 400v 1400 amp controller
> 
> Paul had a home disaster recently - somebody stole his moving van with EVERYTHING inside it
> ...


Really hoping Paul is ok and getting back on his feet after this situation. 

Duncan, I'm real interested in buying one of Paul's DC controller boards (I'm in Australia) and then hopefully build a monster DC motor controller (inspired by you guys) with a 2,500A -3,500A Peak /1,500-2,000A continuos capable DC controller based on multiple IGBT modules bridged together with refrigerant chilled water cooling system preferably upto 400V battery input so that Sag is less issues toward the end of a 65 second steep Hillclimb run. I'd love some input into what might be possible using the "Paul&Sabrina" control board? Cheers guys for any help or advice you might have for this optimistic project. 
Cheers Mike.


----------

